# Hello all - new here.



## Kiera01 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am so happy to have found this forum. I have been sick since the birth of my youngest daughter which was 8 years ago. My health has deteriorated to the point that I find it extremely difficult to function on a daily basis. In November last year, i sudenly started having 'attacks' which I attributed to food allergies - the attacks were so bad that I thought I was dying! I stopped eating everything except chicken and rice for almost two weeks, for fear of another 'attack'.

On a visit to my GP, she suggested that I have my thyroid checked as she believed that what i was expreiencing were either chronic panic attacks or thyroid storms! I had blood test done, all levels were completely normal except for my TPO ab which was very high. I was still experiencing the 'hyper' symptoms which I was now treating with anti-anxiety meds. My doctors refused to give me anything for the horrible symptoms as they said my levels were normal and they could therefore do nothing for me ...

In February I awoke one morning to particulary bad 'hyper' symptoms and a huge lump in my neck that had literally formed overnight! Off to the GP I went, who told me it was a muscle spasm! There was no way i was accepting this diagnosis and so i booked for an ultrasound which was performed two days later. Radiologist found a 2 x 2.6 cm nodule on my left thyroid lobe which, according to the report, could indicate cancer.

I had a radioisotope scan done two weeks later, which indicated that the nodule was 'cold' and that no healthy tissue remained in my upper left thyroid lobe. I had a second ultrasound done the same day where they picked up a possible second nodule (or spread) on my right lobe.

The FNA biopsy was next, which indicated abnormal cells and was highly suggestive of a follicular neoplasm although the results were classed as 'inconclusive'. The lab suggested a second 'open' biopsy. Last week I had an appointment at the surgery department of the hospital who took one look at the reports and said a second biopsy was not needed and that my thyroid must come out as soon as possible!

I. of course, immediately started researching life without a thyroid and what I read scared me to death, to the point that I almost cancelled the surgery. I couldn't possibly go through what all of these poor souls who no longer have their thyroids are going through - it sounded like a nightmare! It was then that I decided to research 'positive' and 'successful' thyroid surgery stories and came across this board. These posts have most certainly put my mind at ease, and I long for and live for the day that I finally feel ' normal' after 8 long years of battling with illness.

I am scheduled for one last ultrasound on the 15th April to check whether there is spread to the right lobe which is now swelling up rather nicely! and this will determine whether they remove the entire thyroid or just the left lobe. Personally, regardless of the outcome of the ultrsound, I may just opt for a total thyroidectomy anyway ...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm glad you found a doctor who is willing to help find the source of your issues.

I would also opt for a total thyroid removal - it's easier to stabilize replacement medications and will eliminate the worries of possible cancers in the other lobe.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, you must go ahead w/the surgery and best to just get the whole gland out. I have seen this thousands of times. Cancer of the thyroid in fact does cause hyperactivity and the symptoms you have described in many people.

Wow! You are lucky to be on track now. I am sorry it has come to this but again; you are fortunate to have discovered this.

You will be fine; everyone here who has had their thyroid removed is doing very well. Myself included. We are here to help you in the aftermath with regulating your meds and "stuff!"

Hey.............you will have to heal but you will do that and life will be good again. Really good!

Hugs,


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Given that you have had symptoms for several years, AND you have "very high" TPO ab, I think you'd be wise to get the whole gland removed.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed, remove the whole gland.

One thing to keep in mind about stories on the internet...it's often from people who are "in the trenches." That is, people who just had their thyroids removed and feel crappy. That doesn't mean they feel that way long term. It just means, for some, the immediate hormonal upheaval is tough. Regulation of meds is a marathon, not a sprint. It will take time, but the vast majority feel better long term.


----------



## Kiera01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you all. xxx

I will keep you updated on the progress. I have definitely made the decision to have my entire thyroid removed - long term, I believe this to be the best possible option.


----------

